# ATTN South Florida Haunters



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Lowes has started to carry DOW blue foam finally in the insulation section. They currently only sell half inch but its better than the previous alternative.....nothing! Just thought I would pass the word along I plan to buy some this weekend and load up on projects!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And the nice thing is, you can glue sheets together to get the thickness you want


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks BA, I've been using styrofoam, and it'll be nice to have an alternative!


----------



## bcstuff (Sep 3, 2011)

You can get 3/4" from Home Depot for a couple bucks more, but it is pink. I paint it anyways so it didn't matter to me.
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100320340/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053#.URQusvLjFOI


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

For some reason none of the home depots down here carry any foam board!


----------



## bcstuff (Sep 3, 2011)

BIGANT said:


> For some reason none of the home depots down here carry any foam board!


Hmmmm, I am in the Fort Myers area and they all carry it. Well at least you can get the foam board from Lowes.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

bcstuff said:


> Hmmmm, I am in the Fort Myers area and they all carry it. Well at least you can get the foam board from Lowes.


For some reason none of the HDs here in the south east region (palm beachs, broward, and dade) carry it. The closest I have seen it is up in Orlando. I think it has something to do with the building codes we have here in the hurricane zone. The cut off for CBS construction happens up around that area so that might be why we dont have it here?


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, they are definitely using them here in buildings. Heres what I got in a dumpster near me that they are building a new house (all carved and ready to go! and FREE!!) I couldn't believe it! 
I plan to use for boarding up the windows this year...


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Well, they are definitely using them here in buildings. Heres what I got in a dumpster near me that they are building a new house (all carved and ready to go! and FREE!!) I couldn't believe it!
> I plan to use for boarding up the windows this year...


Awesome score!!


----------

